# My setup (With a Home Cinema thrown in)



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought it was about time I put my setup on here. For the record, I've had a Surround sound setup in my room for 30 years, & the Projector Screen since 2004. Only downside is, I have to make the coffee before I fire everything up to watch a film. Last film watched? Rogue One which looked & sounded brilliant!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Proper man cave -


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Great set up you've got there


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Good stuff.....What home cinema setup have you got.....?


----------

